# Redtail Rods new marbling



## nino7619 (Jun 21, 2005)

Built a couple new rod for Joe of Honey hole stringers. Here is the marbling section of one rod


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Looks good, like to see the rest on how you matched up the thread colors.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*ALSOME, *HOPE ONE DAY I CAN HAVE THAT KIND OF CONTROL WITH THE COLORS.


----------



## kutb8t (Jul 1, 2009)

_Reel kool lookn color,can't wait 2 see da finish product,clean lokkn. _


----------



## nino7619 (Jun 21, 2005)

ok the rods are finished. I hope he is happy with them. I think that the came out pretty good. Just still a novice. Only be building since July 2009.

XP3 Castaway Blank
Recoil Guides
Fugi reel seat
Split grip handle
markings at 15 in 20 in and 28 in for wading


----------



## kutb8t (Jul 1, 2009)

_Nice & clean lookn lettering,where did u have them done,kool lookn rod bro,keep bring'em. _


----------



## nino7619 (Jun 21, 2005)

all lettering was done by decal connection. She is awesome. Quick and always makes sure that what I order is really what I need. check her out and tell her redtail rods sent you.


----------

